# Trailer tie down straps



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Look at this DIY'r work..............

Went to look at a water heater and looked up. The man of the house was so impressed with himself. Said that he did this wonderful work 7 months ago. I asked him why he didn't want to do the WH and he said that his wife wanted it done right So, I explained that we would have to fix the water lines prior to install of WH. So I did. Even got to keep the straps then threw them away..cheap

Almost asked if HD was out of the Schwin couplings....LOL


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

OWWWW.
Whisky in my nose!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet! I think thats how we'll start thrust blocking our water mains


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone here know how to submit ideas for future code

1" strap for 1/2" and 3/4" copper
1 1/2 strap for 1" copper 

Strap must be water and rot resistant..Hooks optional

Must have previous boy scout training and badge for knot tying

And soooo on LOL


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Sweet! I think thats how we'll start thrust blocking our water mains



Illinois code requires four inch straps and stainless steel ratchets for that application.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

anti-expansion joint strapping device???


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Did he call you for a repair?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Replaced thermocouple on water heater


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess I'm old school, I use bungees instead of ratchet straps. bungees & copper, over ratchets & Pex.:laughing:


----------

